# Need help to identify artist



## murillo32botti (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello, this is my first post on this site I hope I'm doing this right. I have a painting I bought at a garage sale and was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this artist. I've tried several different spellings and searched the internet but so far no luck. Hope someone can help.
Thank you.


----------

